# nfl fans



## weedmanhank (Sep 22, 2014)

vote on your favritoe nfl team


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 22, 2014)

DA BEARS RUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

bitches


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 22, 2014)

Looked ok last night though!!!!


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 22, 2014)

Fly eagles fly!!


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 22, 2014)

see ya this week bud, should be a good one


----------



## weedmanhank (Sep 23, 2014)

2paranoid said:


> see ya this week bud, should be a good one


 lol lets go 49ers


----------



## Sand4x105 (Sep 23, 2014)

My NFL History:
I love a great NFL game...
However, My favorite team? The LA Rams, what you are too young to remember the LA Rams...
When the NFL allowed Georgia Frontieree Rosemblum to steal my Rams to St Louis in the middle of the night, pissed me off against the NFL. Carol Rosemblum was killed by Georgia [her 7th or 8th husband...] and oh yes the report is he drowned, Bull shit...

Anyway, I moved from S CA, and I forgive the NFL.
Before I moved, I had met Roger Goodell's X wife. we became great friends...She said Roger had a premature ejaculation issue...
When ever I see Roger on TV, I think self serving, cares about himself.... first...and little dick...

So now I live in NY State...
The Dolts-closest to my old S Ca home, the management/owners off for so long not a P Rivers fan
Buff-they have sucked for so long...seem on a better track though
NY Jets- Ryan just doesn't seem to understand offense-stupid QB
Giants-Not a Manning fan...
Pitts' are about as close, but some how I just can't root for them 
Philly are within four hour drive- I seem to really like what is happening to this team, fun to watch
New England ? I'd rather not, I hate lobster/and anything Billecheck/Brady

So I am an NFL FAN free agent...

Living in S Ca, you get programmed to hate all sports teams from SF and NY...

Tell me, who to root for...
Rooting for Seattle would make me a front runner, I am not
Don't care about Denver, Carolina, Nashville, Florida or Texas [Dallas-'no way'] teams...

So, who's left for me to root for?


----------



## weedmanhank (Sep 23, 2014)

Sand4x105 said:


> My NFL History:
> I love a great NFL game...
> However, My favorite team? The LA Rams, what you are too young to remember the LA Rams...
> When the NFL allowed Georgia Frontieree Rosemblum to steal my Rams to St Louis in the middle of the night, pissed me off against the NFL. Carol Rosemblum was killed by Georgia [her 7th or 8th husband...] and oh yes the report is he drowned, Bull shit...
> ...


 really theres none left maybe the rams


----------



## weedmanhank (Sep 23, 2014)

i dont


weedmanhank said:


> really theres none left maybe the rams


theres none left for you sorry nba is good tho too


----------



## Sand4x105 (Sep 23, 2014)

weedmanhank said:


> really theres none left maybe the rams


Maybe Detroit or Cleveland.... Philly I think those three are my picks...
Philly is leading the pack


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 23, 2014)

Sand4x105 said:


> My NFL History:
> I love a great NFL game...
> However, My favorite team? The LA Rams, what you are too young to remember the LA Rams...
> When the NFL allowed Georgia Frontieree Rosemblum to steal my Rams to St Louis in the middle of the night, pissed me off against the NFL. Carol Rosemblum was killed by Georgia [her 7th or 8th husband...] and oh yes the report is he drowned, Bull shit...
> ...


Baltimore..... used to be Cleveland...since your so old lol
Washington
Philly 
Cleveland
Cinci 
Chi town


----------



## Sand4x105 (Sep 24, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Baltimore..... used to be Cleveland...since your so old lol
> Washington
> Philly
> Cleveland
> ...


Yes I know, and yes, I am old....
AZ Stole the Cards from St Lou
Indy stole colts from Balt
Balt stole the Browns from Cle
Cle got expansion
St Lou stole Rams from Anaslime after they moved out of the pit called the La Memorial Coliseum 
La stole Raiders from Oak... Oak stole them back
Money it's what makes the world go round....
How come La doesn't have a pro foot ball team?
The political climate is wrong... 





Kurt Warner was the Box Boy for my aunt and uncle in Des Moines... and he went to their church....


----------



## greenlikemoney (Sep 24, 2014)

Sand4x105 said:


> Balt stole the Browns from Cle
> Cle got expansion


And still the "Mistake by the Lake" continues......


----------



## B166ER420 (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 28, 2014)

weedmanhank said:


> vote on your favritoe nfl team


did you guys just pick up your special teams unit from San Francisco Central High JV team?


----------



## InstantBeef (Nov 7, 2014)

Whisper it quietly ... It's November and the Brownies are top of the AFC north and still in the playoff hunt . Oh and last years leader in reviving yards comes back in one more games time .


----------



## NoSwagBag (Nov 7, 2014)

They looked good last night, one might say dominant. Schedule isn't too bad either.


InstantBeef said:


> Whisper it quietly ... It's November and the Brownies are top of the AFC north and still in the playoff hunt . Oh and last years leader in reviving yards comes back in one more games time .


----------



## TerminatorT800 (Nov 7, 2014)

Patriots...


----------



## Buzzkill (Nov 15, 2014)

Huge Vikings fan here, I bleed purple. Its been 21 years of heartbreak but I never lose faith!!


----------



## Echo17 (Nov 15, 2014)

Lions all day, but for the first time in my life...bears and vikings fans it will get better... but for now SUCK IT


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 15, 2014)

im fucking feeling like this again...... not cool not cool at all.....


----------



## Rifleman420 (Nov 25, 2014)

patriots.


----------



## NoSwagBag (Nov 25, 2014)

OH yeah


----------



## v.s one (Dec 16, 2014)

Broncos win the west again!!!!(


----------

